# كتاب : Rapid Tooling Guidelines For Sand Casting (Mechanical Engineering Series)



## zidaan (18 يناير 2010)

Rapid Tooling Guidelines For Sand Casting (Mechanical Engineering Series) 






* Wanlong Wang, Henry W. Stoll, James G. Conley, "Rapid Tooling Guidelines For Sand Casting (Mechanical Engineering Series)" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 1441957308 | 178 pages | PDF | 10,8 MB 

Rapid Tooling Guidelines for Sand Casting describes the guidelines for the sand casting industry in using rapid tooling processes. Topics in the seven chapters include sand casting processes, tool design and construction, fast freeform fabrication processes, rapid tooling processes, sand casting dimension control, rapid tooling evaluation methods and decision making processes. Twelve case studies will also be examined in the book.


*depositfiles.com * 


* uploading.com *  


mirror  ​


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جاسر (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكراً لك , حبذا لو تتنبهون إخواني الى ضرورة إثراء قسم مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية ولا تنسونها بنسخة من هذه الكتب القيمة النافعة.

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## zidaan (18 يناير 2010)

العفو اخوتي وفقكم الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

zidaan قال:


> Rapid Tooling Guidelines For Sand Casting (Mechanical Engineering Series)​
> 
> 
> http://pixhost.ws/pictures/1173746​
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس zidaan
:20:
اشكر لك مشاركتك بقسم الإنتاج 
وتواجدك معنا مرحب به دائما..
 ننتظر إثرائك للقسم بالمشاركات والمداخلات والتعليقات .
بارك الله فيك ووفقك.​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (28 يناير 2010)

Thanks Eng\ Zidaan


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير سوف استخدم هذا الكتاب كثيرا في مشروعي في السنة الأخيرة إن شاء جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لك به إن شاء الله


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Muhanado (30 مارس 2013)

مشروعي Rapid Prototyping 3D printer ​


الحمد لله جمعت معلومات وفيرة عن المشروع ولكن يقابلني بعض المشاكل فهل من أحد قام بعمل أي مشروع Rapid Prototyping ؟؟​


----------



## Amrota (4 نوفمبر 2014)

http://egypt.souq.com/eg-ar/ramps-for-3d-printers-7489335/i/




الدريفرات الخاصة بالطابعات ثلاثية الابعاد 
الكمية محدودة جدا جدا


----------

